# random question about erythromycin



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There are different antibiotics for different purposes. OTC for example is NOT Erythromycin, so adding it to your tank will most likely do more harm than good. If, on the other hand, you have access to 200mg Erythromycin pills, I would imagine they would work similarly for bacterial diseases in humans, fish tanks, and horses. Most likely not approved etc, so all at your own risk.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't think you can buy erythromycin over the counter (OTC) can you?


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> I don't think you can buy erythromycin over the counter (OTC) can you?


No.


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

o... i had just read off a thread somewhere that someone used otc erythromycin and wanted to double check that


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

OTC = Oxytetracyclin (an antibiotic different from EM)
OTC = over the counter (?)

I thought you were talking about oxytetracyclin.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

To answer the original question I would see no reason you couldn't use erythromycin that was meant for human use.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> OTC = Oxytetracyclin (an antibiotic different from EM)
> OTC = over the counter (?)
> 
> I thought you were talking about oxytetracyclin.


I don't go to the doctor much, but I think otc means over the counter, unless you are a doctor.


----------



## sprucetree (Nov 5, 2008)

I have gotten it from the pharmacy before. I just explained why I needed it and the pharmacist chuckled and sold me some.


----------

